# Hilton Exercised ROFR



## Zac495 (May 15, 2011)

We had a buyer who was paying our fees (and keeping our points). Now Hilton exercised and is giving us the fees.

We probably went too low - oh well -but thought you would be interested.
We sold 5000 seaworld points for 3500K + this year's fees.


----------



## SCMom (May 15, 2011)

*I am glad we bought when we did!*

We purchased 5,000 points at Seaworld 2 summers ago for $3,300.  I am glad we got them before HGVC restarted ROFR!

Emily


----------



## Zac495 (May 15, 2011)

SCMom said:


> We purchased 5,000 points at Seaworld 2 summers ago for $3,300.  I am glad we got them before HGVC restarted ROFR!
> 
> Emily



Yes - good deal. To update - I realize I used a broker (my favorite - Seth) so actually the ROFR was  higher since there's a commission (not out of my pocket). I say this in fairness to Seth so there's no confusion.


----------



## linsj (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. It's helpful to know what points trigger ROFR.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 15, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> We had a buyer who was paying our fees (and keeping our points). Now Hilton exercised and is giving us the fees.
> 
> We probably went too low - oh well -but thought you would be interested.
> We sold 5000 seaworld points for 3500K + this year's fees.



What made you decide to sell your HGVC seaworld points?  If I recall correctly, you recently sold your Marriott Units as well. Are you getting out of timesharing?  How is the business of your Greek adventure going?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 16, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> What made you decide to sell your HGVC seaworld points?  If I recall correctly, you recently sold your Marriott Units as well. Are you getting out of timesharing?  How is the business of your Greek adventure going?



I thought you just bought those points recently.  That was a quick turnover.


----------



## Zac495 (May 17, 2011)

No. I bought them about 5 years ago. We are out of timesharing and interested in traveling Europe. That said, we will rent from tuggers exclusively if we want a timeshare!


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 18, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> No. I bought them about 5 years ago. We are out of timesharing and interested in traveling Europe. That said, we will rent from tuggers exclusively if we want a timeshare!



Zac495:

Please keep us posted of your new adventures.  

I would strongly suggest you keep Marriott Rewards and Hilton Honors.  The points do accumulate quickly and may come in handy if you want a vacation in a nice hotel resort.  We did our first Marriott Rewards redemption in February 2011 for a five day stay at the JW Marriott Guanacaste in Costa Rica.  It was wonderful.  We have had numerous HHonors redemptions as you already know.


----------



## Zac495 (May 19, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> Zac495:
> 
> Please keep us posted of your new adventures.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you keep Marriott Rewards and Hilton Honors.  The points do accumulate quickly and may come in handy if you want a vacation in a nice hotel resort.  We did our first Marriott Rewards redemption in February 2011 for a five day stay at the JW Marriott Guanacaste in Costa Rica.  It was wonderful.  We have had numerous HHonors redemptions as you already know.



Yes- we have almost 400K in Marriott points and hope to use them to go to italy next summer.  I just knew we didn't want to go to Disney or Vegas again and I was tired of playing the trading game - so it made sense to get out of it. I WILL rent a Hilton in Disney one day when I have grandkids!

Costa Rica sounds great! I will stay active on the board - just care about all my tug friends here!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 19, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> No. I bought them about 5 years ago. We are out of timesharing and interested in traveling Europe. That said, we will rent from tuggers exclusively if we want a timeshare!



Times flies.  I remember you going through the buying and first booking process.  Can't believe that was 5 years ago already.

I guess I have owned my Hiltons for 15 years, and 13 years, and my first TS (now a Wyndham resort over 16 years ago).


----------



## mhoutsma (May 19, 2011)

*Hilton Las Vegas ROFR*

I just bought 5,000 points at the Las Vegas Hilton for $2,650 plus closing costs.  Seems like it won't pass ROFR, but I will let you all know.  I am a rookie here, a 33 year old with three kids looking to start taking yearly vacations, and you all have made this so much easier.  I truly appreciate everyone who writes and has written on this board.  Its a tremendous educational resource.


----------



## Zac495 (May 22, 2011)

*ants*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Times flies.  I remember you going through the buying and first booking process.  Can't believe that was 5 years ago already.
> 
> I guess I have owned my Hiltons for 15 years, and 13 years, and my first TS (now a Wyndham resort over 16 years ago).



I know. I guess our needs and wants just changed. I loved using it,but now I have a burning desire to see Europe and timesharing isn't the way to do that.


----------



## Zac495 (May 22, 2011)

mhoutsma said:


> I just bought 5,000 points at the Las Vegas Hilton for $2,650 plus closing costs.  Seems like it won't pass ROFR, but I will let you all know.  I am a rookie here, a 33 year old with three kids looking to start taking yearly vacations, and you all have made this so much easier.  I truly appreciate everyone who writes and has written on this board.  Its a tremendous educational resource.



That would be  a great buy for you!!! Hilton sounds just right for your needs!


----------



## mhoutsma (Jul 23, 2011)

*Unit passed*

After over two months, which was at least three weeks longer than I expected to wait, I heard the 5,000 point unit I bought for $2,650 passed ROFR.  That was a surprising bit of good news for me.  

  Maybe they ran out of money with their aggressive purchases in the middle of the year or maybe they don't want Karen units in Las Vegas because they are ending their relationship with the hotel.  

  Either way I am very happy.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!

The Karen Avenue property is really quite nice.  I thought Hilton did a great job managing the Las Vegas Hilton and I am quite dissappointed in changes that will be taking place.  However, the location is quite conveniently located next to the monorail and it is a short walk to the casino.


----------



## calgal (Jul 23, 2011)

Ellen, I was wondering why timesharing is not as useful for exploring Europe. Is it because you may not want to stay in one spot for 7 days or because the timeshares are not in the locations you want, or are too hard to exchange into? Just curious.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 23, 2011)

calgal said:


> Ellen, I was wondering why timesharing is not as useful for exploring Europe. Is it because you may not want to stay in one spot for 7 days or because the timeshares are not in the locations you want, or are too hard to exchange into? Just curious.



My theory: When Europeans go on holiday, they typically do not travel to cities where Americans like to tour. Instead, they tend to get out of the city and head for rural settings, and so TS's resorts in Europe tend to be in the middle of nowhere.

There may be a few in or near cities, but they are difficult to come by. After months of looking for someplace suitable in London, we ended up in a flat thru a rental agency.

Nontheless, we haven't seen our TS's as an impediment to travel in Eurpoe, but as an augmentation. Our HGVC member ship has not stopped us from going to Greece, Italy, France, Belgium, England, Scotland and Ireland.  But hey, its a personal thing.


----------

